# Your Post Function



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Guys.

What server is your site sitting on?? I just find it hard to beleive that its still indexing for the search function. Nothing more frustrating than not being able to use the "view your post function"!!

If you need a better hosted server then give me a shout!


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

What you chattin' 'baaht bruv?

I I just used the 'view your posts' button and it worked just fine :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> What you chattin' 'baaht bruv?
> 
> I I just used the 'view your posts' button and it worked just fine :?


Not anymore I'm afraid. It's back off because we have identified the problem but have no remedy right now.

Following a successful index of the posts, it has transpired that it is search queries with numbers in it that cause the query to lock up, and results in the server freezing (the site then stalls and fails).

With that in mind we have to temporarily continue with the search facility switched off.

At least we now know what it is though and we can work towards trying to find a fix and have it back available ASAP.

Apologies.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Its a question of Memory.

The site is huge and we want to use the MySQL Native search, but after looking at how the server performs, its become evident that through the PHPBB software or configuration of the server, the actual search query drags the server to standstill. It doesnt crash the server any more, but it slows the site down to unacceptable levels.

Im in the process of trying to find a solution to this irritating issue, and hope to find an answer soon.

Server is Win2003, IIS, PHP, MySQL.

Jae


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Jae.

I have mentioned a few times so far that i am willing to help if need be! I have servers and badwidth comming out of my ears!!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

We're now on

Dell Quad Core Xeon 2.13
4GB SDRAM
140GB RAID 1 SAS
Uncapped, unthrottled bandwidth


----------

